# option bureau et documents se désactive "seule"



## jala (23 Avril 2022)

Bonsoir, sur le iMac de mon frère (c'est moi qui l'assiste dans ce domaine) depuis quelques temps il fait appel à moi parce que son bureau  a disparu, en fait c'est l'option bureau et documents qui est se désactive dans iCloudDrive, (En recochant l'option le bureau réapparaît). Ceci se produit sans action particulière de sa part et se manifeste presque toujours après redémarrage.
Sur le même Mac il y a une lenteur excessive de toutes les opérations...Il y de la place sur le Mac comme sur le compte iCloud..
Faut-il faire une réinstallation de base du système, puis récupération par une sauvegarde Time Machine ? J'ai déjà essayé il y a quelques temps, sans résultat probant. J'ai utilisé Onyx, pas d'amélioration...Que faire ?
Merci de toute aide


----------



## peyret (23 Avril 2022)

jala a dit:


> Bonsoir, sur le iMac de mon frère (c'est moi qui l'assiste dans ce domaine) depuis quelques temps il fait appel à moi parce que son bureau  a disparu, en fait c'est l'option bureau et documents qui est se désactive dans iCloudDrive, (En recochant l'option le bureau réapparaît). Ceci se produit sans action particulière de sa part et se manifeste presque toujours après redémarrage.
> Sur le même Mac il y a une lenteur excessive de toutes les opérations...Il y de la place sur le Mac comme sur le compte iCloud..
> Faut-il faire une réinstallation de base du système, puis récupération par une sauvegarde Time Machine ? J'ai déjà essayé il y a quelques temps, sans résultat probant. J'ai utilisé Onyx, pas d'amélioration...Que faire ?
> Merci de toute aide


Salut,

....pour en savoir un peu plus sur sa config, pourrais-tu poster un rapport Etrecheck ?
Tuto ici.....


----------



## jala (23 Avril 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ....pour en savoir un peu plus sur sa config, pourrais-tu poster un rapport Etrecheck ?
> Tuto ici.....


Voici le rapport (il m'a fallu un peu de temps)
je ne peux pas "attacher" le pdf voici un lien
rapport Etrecheck


----------



## peyret (24 Avril 2022)

jala a dit:


> Voici le rapport (il m'a fallu un peu de temps)
> je ne peux pas "attacher" le pdf voici un lien
> rapport Etrecheck


Salut,



> iMac 2022-04-23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...pas bon du tout !! sauvegarde au max car le disque semble bien malade et ce doit être la cause des ralentissements....
D'autres membres pourront t'en dire plus.....


----------

